# Recommend Reading



## Tania (Sep 4, 2003)

I like Karin Slaughter, -"Kiss Cut and Blindsighted", Tami Hoag and John Conolly.  These are more in the thriller and horror genre.
I like Kathy Reichs "Deja dea, Death du Jour, Deadly Decisions, Fatal Voyage."
 I recommend any of Shakespeare's plays especially the tragedies.
I like anything really.
Thanks for your time
Tania


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 4, 2003)

I just picked up a bunch of Kathy Reich's books from my next door neighbour, but because of the start up of school I haven't had the time to read any of them yet. 

They're not my usual books anyway, most of the time I read fantasy, stuff like Anne Rice and what not, but they seemed rather interesting. 




~Sweet Dreams


----------



## Jelly-Beanz-Rule (Apr 8, 2006)

Read "The Snow Garden" by Christopher Rice. I really like it so far, and i'm on chapter 13 or so.


----------

